
Podcast – Chris Keathley on Wallaby and Raft / Smart Software Elixir Internals - smartlogic
https://podcast.smartlogic.io/season-two-keathley
======
smartlogic
In our latest episode, we talked with We talked with Chris Keathley from
Bleacher Report about Wallaby, Raft, concurrent tests, why he doesn't work on
front ends, consensus algorithms, and how he got started contributing to open
source projects.

